# Stopped by Kroger............



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did not prepare this but it was mighty good. Our Kroger makes some outstanding sushi!!!!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Pay, You were my inspiration for dinner last night ,We picked up sushi for two from China Garden in Martinsburg, Love good sushi.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Jollymon said:


> Thanks Pay, You were my inspiration for dinner last night ,We picked up sushi for two from China Garden in Martinsburg, Love good sushi.


Good deal!


----------

